# LATE START EARLY FINISH1



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Don Luedke and son Evan drove down to Hopedale this morning for some redfish and trout action. We got a late start I was caught in traffic but we wasted no time in getting into the fish. Don likes the reds so we went after them first. I went to a deep bayou that produces nice reds this time of year and found them home along with their cousins Black drum. Dead shrimp on a jighead in 11 ft of water was doing the job. Don said that was enough in the box for them so we caught and released a few and then went after the trout. I had to find some protection from the 20mph wind in the smaller canals. Trout were popping all over the surface chasing shrimp. It was abite on every cast. We caught and released a bunch only keeping what Don wanted along with 10 for the Captain?s dinner table too. We left them biting to make it in just ahead of a huge rainstorm. GOOD MOVE! It rained so hard I got soaking wet under the roof cleaning the fish, Don and Evan had to sit in their truck to keep dry it was blowing rain sideways.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPTAIN GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADV.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Its about time you got over here Capt. okeoke

Great job as allways Gene. Are the black drum starting to get any size to them?


----------



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Drums are getting to the perfect grilling size, One of my dep holes is full of them right now 16 to 20 "


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Cant wait to come pull a few out. I might even let Wendell come back to show him that they do get bigger than 15.5"


----------

